# Hello everyone



## fightingfrenzy (Sep 20, 2004)

This is my first time doing anything like this, dont be annoyed if i ask too many questions, i just value others opinions alot


----------



## Bammx2 (Sep 20, 2004)

Greetings and ask away!
everyone can learn from everybody in some way or another!


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 20, 2004)

On behalf of the Admin/Mod team, _*WELCOME*_ to MartialTalk fightingfrenzy.  Hope you enjoy the Board and ask away.

 -Michael


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome, fightingfrenzy.  Happy posting.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 21, 2004)

Ditto what Mr. Billings said  Enjoy ~!

~Tess


----------



## Tkang_TKD (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome to MT, and by all means ask questions   We all can give and take a little from the boards :asian:


----------



## AaronLucia (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome and have a good stay!


----------



## Rob Broad (Sep 21, 2004)

Anyone who has been a memebr of MT or has a Rank that allows them to be useful that frequent this area are here to answer your questions, and help as much as possible.


----------

